#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

## Azad

1. Hicks - Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations, 4th [2004]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
AzadSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## Azad

Book Request - Please upload or post links to the following: 
============================================

Igbinoghene - Chemical Process Calculations Manual [2004]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fowler - Electrician's Calculations Manual [2005]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Asokan - Chemical Process Calculations [2009]


Venkataramani  - Process Calculations [2004]


Lakshmikutty - Stoichiometry And Process Calculations



Regards
Azad

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Super..... and super thank you

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Excellent Post Thanks a lot

----------


## mkhurram79

outstanding stuff, thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## zefilo

you're the best

----------


## kumansakti

steam plant calculation cannot be downloaded. can someone share?

----------


## Er.TARIQ

*GREAT POST. Thanks for sharing.*

----------


## maskedsperm

EXCELLENT Post !!! EXCELLENT Compilation !!!! and, even better books those you're asking for...

Let's hope for someone to share them (I don't have them either... so... I won't be able to share them unless I find them first somewhere else... I'll check, I promise)

----------


## zefilo

For 24. Murphy - Physical Chemistry Calculations (1997)
I've recived the following message
"seems like the file is not currently available on this serve".
Please re-upload

Thanks

----------


## prastyo

very outstanding..tks a lot

----------


## greges2009

Good man. Thanks.

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## saverr

Thanks for the posts

----------


## aan09

*Thanks for sharing excellent Books 

Good work*

----------


## tinku

"Azad", U R highly appreciated.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Great Job Azad

----------


## Azad

Bonem - Process Engineering Problem Solving

Author(s): J. M. Bonem
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Date     : 2008
Language : English
ISBN-10  : 0470169281

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In many modern plants, lots of time and money is spent addressing recurring problems. This guide gives you a structured, practical way to solve real-world plant processing problems, focusing on those that tend to be chronic or that require an engineering analysis. Written by an experienced professional who has felt, firsthand, the pressure to get complicated systems working quickly and correctly, Process Engineering Problem Solving: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## padua

Thank you....

----------


## Pramadi

Wonderfull my friends.......

----------


## poony

you are great

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks azad

----------


## sharmeen

thanks a lot

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much.they have very good e-book

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## trong40

Thank you for sharing

----------


## maxky

thank you very much

----------


## mkhan

Dear 
Azad bhai
Assal-o-alikum
most of the  uploaded books are Corrupted , can you please again upload these books specially 6. Kutz - Heat Transfer Calculations [2004] and gopinath books .
masalam or you can send me at my mail i.d mk_amu@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Azad

New Link added for Heat Transfer Calculations

----------


## ksanto

Many...Many... thanks

----------


## caipigian

great job!!! thanks!!!!

----------


## mazharshaikh

Jazak-Allah Azad
its splendid one.

----------


## Budiana

thanks you very much....

----------


## asfandyar

thanks a lot.

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Dear Sir, can you please upload "PRACTICAL STRESS ANALYSIS IN ENGINEERING DESIGN" by Rodger Hutson, The Third edition, if you some one have it?

----------


## theray99

hey one of outstanding work done Azad, 
Great continue our outstanding work.
all are the best calculation books.

----------


## Azad

Tengku,
See Thread below for the "PRACTICAL STRESS ANALYSIS IN ENGINEERING DESIGN" Book.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



AzadSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## den02

good good good.. thanks lah  :Smile:

----------


## f81aa

Azad, awesome. Thanks a lot

----------


## Budiana

thank for sharing, good idea of all everything

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much azad, good idea for all

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much for sharing or download

----------


## Henry H

Thank you a good donation to this forum.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## celsofortoul

Thanks a lot Bro

----------


## orangminyak

A magnificent post, very useful to everyone. We will welcome additional uploads to the original 26. Thanks a lot!

----------


## AHMED1SPC

any one help for SRI PEP yearbook

----------


## gasoil

thanks a lot

----------


## bataraguru

Thanks Azad.

Could anyone reupload Kutz - Heat Transfer calculation link again?
it would be a big help to us.



ThanksSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much for the great help.

----------


## putra majid

Terimakasih banyak....

----------


## Nabilia

> Thanks Azad.
> 
> Could anyone reupload Kutz - Heat Transfer calculation link again?
> it would be a big help to us.
> 
> Thanks



 I don't have Kutz but maybe this will help...

EPRI Engineering-Training-Module-6-Heat-Transfer-Calculations.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mahee

do you have analysis, synthesis and design of chemical processes solution manual???

----------


## syam4all

good job

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Please reload 26. Chemical Engineering - Calculation & Shortcut Deskbook

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## shfsart

Many thanks to you Mr. AZAD.

----------


## akiller

thanks a lot for the great sharing AZAD

can u or any body please upload *handbook of maintenance engg and safety*.... nd *handbook of environmental engg*..... please...

----------


## rache

book #26 doesn't work anymore, could you please repost it? thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## maskedsperm

Excellent Post !!! very interesting material !!! Thanks !!!

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot



Few of the links are already death. Is there any chance to be re-loaded?See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## Azad

Piping and Pipeline Calculations Manual :
Construction Design Fabrication and Examination
Author(s): Stanley B. Lippman
Date     : 2010
ISBN-10  : 1856176932



*Links :*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much Azad......

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother. do u have piping caculation by sasimenon?

----------


## alhabsys

gents

most of links can not be found

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you
Here is the download link for the following book

Piping and Pipeline Calculations Manual by Phillip Ellenberger

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmander

thank you !

----------


## chemnguyents

> 1. Hicks - Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations, 4th [2004]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



you are great!

----------


## jcuesta

Thank you very much Azad for these books; however, books number 4, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 17, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25 (vol. 2) and 26 their links can not be found. Can you upload again?

JOSE

----------


## Azad

I will check & update over the coming days.

Menon - Piping Calculations Manual added on the first page.

Regards
Azad

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Azad.

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## dso

thanks a lot azad, some really important books here.....

can u fix some of the links, they are not working.

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

Last year i came to know about this book (Piping calculation manual by Shashi and Menon) since then i tried every thing on internet but failed to find this book, I was so desperate that i decided to buy this book, although it cost us alot. 

So i can't thank you in words for giving me the book.

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!

----------


## Azad

Links update for book 4, 9, 11, 14, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24 & 26. See original post.

Regards
Azad

----------


## soundparty

Thousands of thanks to the site

----------


## soundparty

Thousands of thanks to the site

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## dso

thank you very much azad for reuploading the books...

----------


## Azad

Links Updated

7. Beaty : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16. Watkins : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17. Phadke : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## mkhurram79

once again thanks azad

----------


## Nabili

Excellent post Azad. Thanks a lot

----------


## mirro

br@vo

----------


## joanjlb

thank you friends......excelent book                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Did you find this post helpful?  |

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## Amirul

very much helpful. thanks a lot!

----------


## rrkumar50

great, Thanks

----------


## ingenierohernan

Gran trabajo!!!
Muchas Gracias AZAD, desde Argentina!!!

----------


## sihadjmohand

Please provide your feed back regarding the use of the cadmium (for example bolts cadmium plated), 

Now what I know, this product (cadmium) is forbidden for the use because is dangerous, but where this (forbidden) is write, Law, Standards,?

best regards

----------


## githkal

links are not working please post reply

----------


## bluegrapes2010

does anyone have solution for (Himmelblau) - Basic Principles & Calculations in Chemical Engineering 5th [1989]
thanks so much- please e-mail me bluegrapes2010@gmail.com

----------


## mrk

Outstanding Stuff. thanks.

----------


## unlock

thanks a lot

----------


## baronwisanggeni

thank u very much sirr

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Azad,

Many thanks for sharing the great collection with all. Request to please upload the below link as they are expired. 
Thanks in advance.





7. Beaty - Handbook of Electric Power Calculations 3rd [2001]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


9. Woodson - Plumber's and Pipe Fitter's Calculations Manual, 2nd [2005]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


11. Lee - Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations, 2nd [2007]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


16. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations: Basic, 8th [2009]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


25. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations Volume 2, 7th 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## scooby9858

fantastic post thanks

----------


## fentom2009

Terrific post!!!!



Amazing collection !!

can you please find this book: Teach yourself the basics of Aspen Plus?

best regards
FentomSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## githkal

Dear Azad,

Links are expired please re post

----------


## Azad

Githkal,

Which of these links are dead ?

I have tested some they are still working.

Regards
Azad

----------


## githkal

Dear Azad,

7. Beaty - Handbook of Electric Power Calculations 3rd [2001]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


9. Woodson - Plumber's and Pipe Fitter's Calculations Manual, 2nd [2005]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


11. Lee - Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations, 2nd [2007]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


16. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations: Basic, 8th [2009]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


25. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations Volume 2, 7th 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The above links are not working. File deleted/expired

----------


## Azad

*7. Beaty - Handbook of Electric Power Calculations 3rd [2001]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*11. Lee - Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculation, 2nd [2007]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*16. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations: Basic, 8th [2009]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*25. Watkins - Electrical Installation Calculations Volume 2, 6th Edition*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry cannot find the 7th edition for book 25. above.

Regards
Azad

----------


## shahla

Dear Azad
great job  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Azad,

Thanks for the share.

Regards

----------


## muhammad usman

Excellent and nice stuff

Bundle of thanks

----------


## dennysyamsuddin

Dear all,

can anyone re-send any valid link for below books :

9. Woodson - Plumber's and Pipe Fitter's Calculations Manual, 2nd [2005]

----------


## avk1512

Azad 
Thanks 

avk1512

----------


## fentom2009

Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control (Chemical Industries)
William L. Luyben (Jun 15, 2002)

Can you please find this book?

----------


## soebadri

it's great, i need some book and it's very help

----------


## khurmi

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssss alotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## getanasmalik

I am greatfully thankful to you, MAY ALLAH BLESS YOU WITH HAPINESS  :Smile:

----------


## ayman2009

thank you

----------


## elopez138

Thanks Azad, excellent share!!!!

----------


## STUKA

Thanks Sir... very much!

----------


## Riadh

Thanks for all...

----------


## djsbahia

really thanks

----------


## servidor

nabilia
excellent contributions which share
may support manual I'm looking for the speaker Carrier air conditioning
Thanks and sorry for so much trouble

----------


## Nabilia

servidor, this is what I can find... it is old though

Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design - Carrier Air Conditioning Company.pdf	  69.847 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

I swear I thank you very much always have an answer thank you for attending my greetings message and if I have something I promise I will always share so k thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Did some more looking...

Carrier Technical Training Catalog.pdf 4.122 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Carrier Technical Development Program - Water Piping Systems & Pumps - Air Conditioning System Design 1986.pdf 1.914 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Carrier HVAC-Handbook---New-Edition-Part-7---Refrigeration-Equipment.pdf	  59.482 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All the "New Edition" Parts are on Scribd.com

----------


## greges2009

Thank you for sharing Azad.

----------


## vijaykhosla

Extremely helpful POST indeed.


Vijay KhoslaSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## jdf000

Excellent Post Thanks a lot

----------


## yw2889

great books. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Azad

Handbook of Industrial Engineering Calculations and Practice
Author(s): Adedeji B. Badiru and Olufemi A. Omitaomu
Publisher: CRC
Date : 2010
ISBN-10 : 1420076272

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## humbertito

excelente post GRACIAS :Big Grin:

----------


## khurmi

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  No words to express $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Enthusiastic Work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards 
Khurmi

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Hi Azad,

Can you please upload link for practical thermal design of aircooled exchangers by Rajiv Mukherjee & mail the same to pkbala05@yahoo.co.in.

It would be of great help as I am working on projects related to Thermal rating of Aircooled exchangers.

Thanking you in advance,

Regards,

Balaji

----------


## chenkx

very very good,thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Azad,

Can you please upload the link again for CHEMICAL ENGINEERING CALCULATIONS, CHOPEY, HEAT TRANSFER CALCULATIONS.

The links are dead.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## willyokere

Can you please upload the link again for CHEMICAL ENGINEERING CALCULATIONS, CHOPEY, HEAT TRANSFER CALCULATIONS.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Azad,

Above mentioned links for the book  4, 9, 11, 14, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24 & 26 are dead and shows message that no such file.

Kindly update the links again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## muhammadrizwan90

thanks

----------


## Azad

Unfortunately my accounts at number of uploading sites have been deleted. Therefore I am uanble to upload at this moment in time. Others who have downloaded these files previously, please upload.

See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## Azad

Plumber's and Pipe Fitter's Calculations Manual - Woodson
By R. D. Woodson
ISBN: 0071448683
edition 2005



Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

4. Chopey - Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


14. Lin - Water & Wastewater Calculations Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


23. Yates - Chemical Calculations at a Glance
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Electrical Installation Calculations: For Compliance with BS 7671:2008

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi Azad:

Sorry your files were deleted.

I have uploaded 3 books of your post #1:

1. Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. Handbook of Chemical and Environmental Engineering Calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

26. Chemical Engineering Calculation Deskbook

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Many people have downloaded from this thread, one of the best of egpet.net. I hope you receive more help.

Regards

----------


## muhammadrizwan90

Thanks..

----------


## Azad

Thanks F81aa!

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## Azad

4. Chopey - Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dea rfriend,
All the file links are dead except some on depositfiles.
Please ................. reload them on 4shared or rapidshare.

These books are inded very useful.
Thanks & Regards,

rsmyegpet.

----------


## os12

Messrs Azad and f81aa
Thanks a lot

----------


## Azad

Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations. 3rd Edition
Nicholas Chopey  
Date:  2003-09-02
ISBN10:  0071362622
ISBN13:  9780071362627  

Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear azad,
Thanks for the new link .
God bless you & your famILY.
But the file has been removed from the server
THANKS & REGARDS
rsmyegpet,

----------


## Azad

Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations


Author(s): 	C. C. Lee
Date: 		2000-03-07
ISBN10: 	0070381836 	
ISBN13: 	97800703818

Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## budz

Dear Friend,

Re-upload pls...

----------


## budz

kindly repost the link...

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Hi 
Can anyone  please forward me the foll books at pkbala05@yahoo.co.in or post the link on 4shared 

1. Gas Sweetenening and processing field manual by maurice stewart
2. Gas dehydration field manual by maurice stewart.

I am working on Gas processing plant project and it would be very useful to me.

Thanks in advance,

Balaji

----------


## Azad

Working Guide to Pump and Pumping Stations: Calculations and Simulations
Author(s):  E. Shashi Menon  
Publisher:   Gulf
Date:  2009-11-30
ISBN10:  1856178285    
ISBN13:  9781856178280  



Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Azad,
The 2 posts are very helpful for practising engineers including me.
Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## mouss

looking for "oilfield processing" by Francis and Richard,
Please urgent !
Thanks

----------


## muhammadrizwan90

Thanks a lot dear.

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Azad

----------


## ganeshchemister

Please once again upload the links Water & Wastewater Calculations Manual, 2nd ,Chemical Engineering - Calculation & Shortcut Deskbook

----------


## belonk_182

> 1. Hicks - Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations, 4th [2004]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Any volunteer to reupload this priceless knowlegde? I cant even open the links. May be 4shared will be easier to download.

Thanks in advance..jazakumullah

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anyone have iiar ammonia refrigeration piping handbook?

Please share it for viskzsenior@gmail.com


ThanksSee More: Engineering Calculation Handbooks & Manuals

----------


## viskzsenior

Do u have Carrier System Design Manual?

Please send link to 
viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------


## rsmyegpet

I do not have Carrier System Design Manual...

----------

